# Didn't See a building Section/Thread



## Alex Beck (Feb 14, 2019)

I purchased this Timberking 2400 a few months ago and a guy drove it down from WV but unfortunately it would not fit underneath any of my barns. So I have the pleasure of putting up another building. I built this sawyer pole barn w/ an 18ft opening on the high, 14ft on the low end, 12in arsenic treated saltwater immersion treated poles, 6x12 overhead beams, 2x4 purlins 12in on center, 23x23 give or take, spread lime rock to give a good working base. Theres a log/long story here, don't want to waste space or elaborate, if your building a post& beam barn PM me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2019)

Very nice! How does the mill run?


----------



## Alex Beck (Feb 14, 2019)

Excellent, the kubota diesel engine only had 35 hours when i purchased it so basically ill be breaking it in.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Having had my share of experiences with little Kubota Diesels, and Kubota dealers... Google everything you can wait a day or two for! 

Fuel cut off solenoid went out of the mower, Kubota Live Oak, FL dealer wanted $185 for it. Little bitty thing, the size of a golf ball. Told the wife no, tell him I'll get back to him. Wasn't 5 minutes, I found it on E-Bay, came out of Lakeland, FL. Had it in a day and a half; cost me $65. It was a Buy Now or best offer; I offered him $60, and he dropped the price 50 cent. Told him, "You listed it like that; but I'll pay that for it, before you ask what the dealer wants." He had to ask! Could not believe it when I told him. I could not believe it, when I got the part... It was a factory part. Every mark, every decal, was identical to original equipment on the machine. 

Live Oak dealer - Filters... I can buy 3 air filters for what they charge me for 1 at the dealer. Oil filters are half the price. Hydraulic filters, less than half price. They aren't even selling Kubota filters, they're selling Wix Filters and charging Kubota prices for them. HELLO! 

Gear box on the mower went out. Kubota dealer in Macclenny, FL told my wife, "That part isn't available anymore, just tell him to bring it over, we'll rebuild it for you." I told her, it might not be available from Kubota, but it is available from Kubota dealers elsewhere, and I can buy a complete gearbox NEW, just add oil and bolt it on, cheaper than the parts to rebuild that one. Let alone the labor added! Had it in 3 days. Wasn't cheap, but it was cheaper than rebuilding it, by a DAMN sight!

John Deere is the same way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Alex Beck (Feb 14, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Having had my share of experiences with little Kubota Diesels, and Kubota dealers... Google everything you can wait a day or two for!
> 
> Fuel cut off solenoid went out of the mower, Kubota Live Oak, FL dealer wanted $185 for it. Little bitty thing, the size of a golf ball. Told the wife no, tell him I'll get back to him. Wasn't 5 minutes, I found it on E-Bay, came out of Lakeland, FL. Had it in a day and a half; cost me $65. It was a Buy Now or best offer; I offered him $60, and he dropped the price 50 cent. Told him, "You listed it like that; but I'll pay that for it, before you ask what the dealer wants." He had to ask! Could not believe it when I told him. I could not believe it, when I got the part... It was a factory part. Every mark, every decal, was identical to original equipment on the machine.
> 
> ...



John Deere is the same way.


----------



## Alex Beck (Feb 14, 2019)

Rocky,
So far luckily have not needed much help from the local Kubota dealer. I have experience w/ Joey Johnson in Macclenny Fl, and I basically don't trust any of the dealers around here. I have a dozen stories to tell you about Joey, it's a small town so word travels. I purchased my MX4700 at 250hours, wanted to change the fluids and wanted to stick w/ UTD super kubota fluid for the hydraulics & tranny. Called every dealer and they wanted $600 or so for the service, ended up purchasing the fluid, filters, etc, all online, OEM kubota UTD super and I have a extra gallon left over. Got a neighbor that rebuilds tractors, trying to learn everything I can from him as I know I will need it down the road.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 14, 2019)

I stuck with factory fluids for awhile, then I got to looking at specs on the UTD and John Deere Hy-Gard, since I had both on the shelf, and the specs are identical. I have a very reputable Hydraulics shop here in town, who deals in nothing but hydraulics, and I asked them what they had to replace the two. I now pay about half what I was paying for oil, and I haven't had any issues with the John Deere or the Kubota. Both of mine are well out of warranty, if you're still under warranty, yeah maybe I would fork out the cash, but on something that isn't under warranty, no way.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

